# Hog Skull Mount & Rem sys stock with New "Bonz Camo"



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

This is a new camo pattern called "Bonz" It has whitetail european skull's detail with a hardwoods camo pattern. This look's to be a very hot item for the upcoming 2011 year.


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

How durable is it on a gun stock or other equipment? will it flake off or crack? Looks cool.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

that's awesome looking. how much to dip my truck?? :thumbup:


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

Should never flake off or crack. It's as durable as the paint on your automobile. This is the same finish if you were to buy a new gun or bow that has the factory camo. My finish spec's are the same as Remington,Mathews,Browning,etc..


----------



## BUCK CHASER 09 (Aug 7, 2009)

That hog skull looks cool!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike did a Camo euro mount for me on my first buck,, and it looks awesome! Dont have any pics right now, but it is cool!! He also did a shotgun that was storm damaged by Ivan for a friend of mine that turned out awesome!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you have any coatings that are like the browning dura-touch?


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

No don't have anything like dura-touch finish. The soft finishes like dura-touch will wear off, that's why I don't use them.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I was out at Michael's place today. I saw the hog skull and the stock, they looked great. Looks like a great pattern!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

mcole said:


> Should never flake off or crack. It's as durable as the paint on your automobile. This is the same finish if you were to buy a new gun or bow that has the factory camo. My finish spec's are the same as Remington,Mathews,Browning,etc..


I've had 2 guns done by cole. Ive beat both of them up pretty good going thru brush, gun holders on cart, and getting in and out of my truck. Both have held up very very good. Much better than my old remington 870 did when i had it. Seemed like it started coming off the day I got it.


----------



## moontan360 (Dec 16, 2009)

How much would something like that run on a Remington 700?


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Where are you located.

RJ


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

$90 for stock.

Location Milton,fl. Just off Avalon blvd.
Give me call at 206-7328 to setup a time to stop
by.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Cole, Love that new camo pattern. Might have to do my shotgun. Got some Hog skulls coming to ya. Even though I love the new bonz camo, my customers went for the vista camo, thought it might show off the teeth better.


----------

